# Anyone working in retail?



## Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

I work there, and it's not so bad. All the clothes are color coated, which seems like a tremendous job to sort through and organize, but it's quite therapeutic for me. Every now and then customers ask me for assistance. What about you guys?


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

I use to work in retail, and it didn't work out for me, especially since I was being micro-managed half of the time by the manager and some of the co-workers. I didn't mind assisting customers or talking to them, but my boss who was a totally ***** would complain that I wasn't doing my job and not being aggressive enough for customers to buy dresses and shoes, one of the assistant managers made a comment that I was too quiet, then my boss told me that I had to be loud enough for customers to hear me and that I was "too shy" and not selling. I'm like wtf???? We don't work on commission!!! Its ****ing dressbarn for god sakes. Half of the retail stores that I've been to like forever 21, etc, etc, don't have workers coming up to me, suggesting what I need and should by, I don't even get that kind of treatment, but while I was working at the barn, they demanded me to sell, sell, sell. Not sure if my shyness was a factor or just that my boss didn't treat me well at all.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, but nobody is really "settled well" when I'm there. My coworkers always sense something off about me and all the pretty girls have bfs who work there. I only go to make money and have something to do.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I do and it's pretty bad. Nothing but early morning and night shifts coupled with a**hole customers that all seem to come to that store just to pick a fight with you.

Just the other day, a customer wanted to buy a warranty on something. Because the item was over $300, you can only purchase a repair plan instead of a replacement plan. I tried explaining this to him and he got in my face and told me I was full of s**t and he knew someone who worked for the company, and he was going to call them to prove me wrong. He got in my face as if he was going to hit me and said "watch this!". He then called this "person", ( who of course didn't answer, because I knew he was making it up ). I had to deal with all of this after not sleeping for almost 2 days straight. After yelling at the other manager, he finally left without getting his way.

I hate retail with a passion. Especially since I tend to attract anger and hostility from people for some reason. Every day I go into work, I feel like I'm charging into battle.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, I had a job in retail recently and although it sucks for the first few days, I have gotten used to and even started enjoying it. Of course, the best and worst part of the job is the customers. Surprisingly, I didn't mind talking to customers as much as I thought, although my social awkwardness occasionally shines through in what I say. The most enjoyable part of the job is when I am able to help out customers. I always try to help them in whatever way I can, and I love it when I am able to do so. Alot of them are really nice as well, and even if they can be annoying sometimes, I would much rather deal with a nice customer than a mean one any day. Of course, speaking of mean customers, there are some who can never be satisfied. There are customers who seem to try to intimidate you, as if they would get you in trouble if you can't help them. There are others who won't listen to a word you say, who will try to get their way no matter what. And there are those customers who are just childish, who throw a hissy fit at you whenever you say something they don't like, even without letting you finish. 

The job was worth it though, despite what I said. I would've worked there longer if I was still working as an associate, however I was transferred to a position I wasn't properly prepared for, so I decided to leave. I'm still looking for another job though, hopefully another one in retail, and in a smaller store.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I worked retail in the past, and it's a last resort for me now. I would gladly take a hundred angry customers before one coworker or manager. I'm in a socially-oriented workplace now, but no one worries about and no one hires people who are obsessed with networking, status, making friends, etc. You slack, you get flak - no matter how much the boss likes you.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I still am after three years of working as a cashier. I have quotas to meet on selling credit cards, selling rewards cards, acquiring customer's email, phone number, address, date of birth, and selling warranties. All of this I have to do while there is a huge line of upset customers wondering why I am taking so long. We have stone age registers that are super slow and prompt me to ask every customer to hand over their personal information, get a rewards card, buy warranty, and finally apply for both of our store cards which requires excellent credit score to be approved (most people don't get approved).

We have to do all this or else we get our hours cut. I almost quit once. The store manager and the operations manager used to yell at employees for everything until a fellow cashier sent a complaint and now they don't yell anymore. This job made me cry several times. Not a very good experience as my first job on minimum wage.

Dealing with customers every five seconds and having to "talk" to them. I am trying to get another job now as I can't take this job anymore.


----------

